# L00 spindle faceplates and chuck adapters



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 30, 2019)

Why so scarce? 
The only place that I can find these that are reasonably priced is CMT Tools. Buck and Bison have them but they are almost what I paid for my machine. I have a Clausing from the 50's. I know that a bunch of others used this mounting as well.


----------



## machPete99 (Apr 30, 2019)

There are some semi-finished adapter/back plates on ebay for around $100. You will need to machine the registering boss and mounting holes for your (plain back) chuck.

Its probaby best to have chucks with mounting bolts on the front (jaw) side.

If you leave a bit of slop you can simulate the "adjust true" setups and indicate in 3-jaw and collet chucks by loosening the mounting screws and tapping the chuck around. I did that for my ER collect chuck as I noticed that the L00 mount repeatability can be off .001" or so.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 30, 2019)

Is this the mount youare looking for? It came with 8 inch 6J Bison set thru that I bought sometime back. I believe it is steel as was the chuck.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 30, 2019)

No, L00 has a large keyed taper on the inside, and course threads on the outside. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 30, 2019)

machPete99 said:


> If you leave a bit of slop you can simulate the "adjust true" setups and indicate in 3-jaw and collet chucks by loosening the mounting screws and tapping the chuck around. I did that for my ER collect chuck as I noticed that the L00 mount repeatability can be off .001" or so.


That is a really smart way to do it.
Thanks!


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 30, 2019)

They are scarce because only 2 companies, Rockwell and Clausing, used the 00 spindles with any regularity. My South Bend heavy 10 has that spindle, a special order and a pretty in demand machine due to the fact that it's  heavy duty. Luckily when I bought it there were a few mounts that I was able to adapt to use  for my Buck Chucks and it even had the collet spindle parts and draw tube. Over the years I've been pretty fortunate to find  mounts, and will buy any that I find to resell if I can get them for the right price. At the moment I don't have any to sell, but as an example of what you're going to pay, I recently sold just the spindle thread cap for a collet, and it went for over $100. They do come up on Flea bay sometimes, but if you wait you may luck out and get one at a decent price, unless I see it first. LOL


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 30, 2019)

Bambam, the plate you have is for a D1 -3 spindle and that's another one that you'll pay dearly for.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 30, 2019)

4ssss said:


> They are scarce because only 2 companies, Rockwell and Clausing, used the 00 spindles with any regularity. My South Bend heavy 10 has that spindle, a special order and a pretty in demand machine due to the fact that it's  heavy duty. Luckily when I bought it there were a few mounts that I was able to adapt to use  for my Buck Chucks and it even had the collet spindle parts and draw tube. Over the years I've been pretty fortunate to find  mounts, and will buy any that I find to resell if I can get them for the right price. At the moment I don't have any to sell, but as an example of what you're going to pay, I recently sold just the spindle thread cap for a collet, and it went for over $100. They do come up on Flea bay sometimes, but if you wait you may luck out and get one at a decent price, unless I see it first. LOL



Actually several manufacturers used the L series spindles from the 40's through the 80's.  We had several LeBlond, and American machines with the L series spindles.  The smaller machines had the L00 series while the medium and larger machines had L0 and L1 series spindles.  The L series were also popular with the Sheldon machines of the 1960's.  My 13" Sheldon has an L00 spindle.  I have several chucks for the machine made by Union, Pulf (Poland), Skinner, and LW that all have the L00 back plate.

You didn't say what size chuck you had, but there are currently some L series backplates available on Amazon.  There's a 6" for an L00 spindle for $68.00 and an 8 1/4" for $192.00


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2019)

I am actually looking at buying a new or used chuck. I haven't yet decided on 6" or 8", 3 jaw or 6 jaw. The only thing that I am sure of is that it needs to have an L00 backplate. 

What are you guys thoughts  on 3 jaw vs 6 jaw?


----------



## projectnut (May 1, 2019)

Unless you're doing a lot of thin wall tubing I would go with either a 3 jaw scroll or a 4 jaw independent.  The 3 jaw is easier to use when starting out, but over time I think you'll appreciate the more precision capabilities of a 4 jaw.  Even high precision 3 jaw chucks have run out of .001" to .002'.  Less expensive ones and cheap imports often exceed .003" or more.

If you're doing a one off operation where the finished piece can be parted from the stock a 3 jaw will work fine.  When you need to remove the work piece and reinstall in for a second operation the 4 jaw is a better choice.  

As for size the standard rule of thumb is that the jaws should only be opened to the point that they do not extend more than 3/4" from the body.  Thus when using an 8" chuck you should have at least a 10" lathe.  When using a 6" chuck the minimum size would be 8".  I do have a couple 8" chucks for my 10" lathe.  However when using them I have to be sure the jaws are not extended to the point the interfere with the bed.  The largest chuck I have for my 13" machine is also an 8".  To this point I have not needed a larger chuck.  However I do keep my eyes open for a 10" 4 jaw.  Should a quality one appear for the right price I would certainly purchase it.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2019)

Thanks P.N., what I  have right now is a 10" i dependant 4 jaw, a nice Jacobs spindle nose collet chuck with all of the collets. Also i have adapted a 4" 3 jaw and a 4" 4 jaw from my old lathe by using the inside taper of the spindle nose and a draw bar, so no thru hole. I really like the convenience of having a 3 jaw again. I had some small parts that needed to be held internally. I had ro be careful not ro turn them into triangles with the 3 jaw.

I am wondering if I got a 6 jaw chuck would it cause any problems that a 3 jaw wouldn't?


----------



## projectnut (May 1, 2019)

Personally I would go with a 3 jaw chuck with the American Standard 2 piece jaws.  With this style chuck there isn't much chance you would loose one or the other sets of jaws because there is only one set.  They are turned in one direction for inside holding and the opposite direction for outside holding.

In addition I would also purchase a couple sets of American Standard aluminum soft jaws.  They can be bored to any diameter, thus creating a holding surface that mirrors the OD of the part being turned.  In all my time in a machine shop I never found it necessary to use a 6 jaw chuck.  We did lots of thin wall 6061 aluminum and 316 stainless tubing and never had a problem with deforming the tubes using soft jaws.  As a caveat the work we did was primarily one offs, repairs, and prototypes.  I might feel differently if I had been in a production shop.

Here's a link to a company that specializes in lathe chuck jaws:





						American Stnd Tongue & Groove - MonsterJaws Mfg
					






					monsterjaws.com
				




I have purchased several sets of their aluminum soft jaws for my 6" and 8"  chucks.  I prefer the aluminum to steel in that they are a bit less expensive and easier to bore to size.  I've yet to need to grip anything so tight  I would need the steel jaws.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2019)

Thanks, that make a lot of sense.
What do you think of this package? 


I think it was $179 with shipping.
I wish it was a Buck, but no.


----------



## projectnut (May 1, 2019)

It sounds like it will fit your machine, and does use the American Standard jaws.  The advertized TIR is .003" which is pretty much normal for the non-adjustable style.  I would assume it's an import.  As such when you get it I would make sure it's clean and works well.  Then install it and use a dowel pin or other known true shaft and check the run out 1" from the jaws.  If it truly is within .003 you are good to go.  I would contact the seller before committing and see if there is any guarantee as to the run out.  Also check to see whether or not the seller will pay for return shipping should the item be defective or not within the advertised specs.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2019)

10-4 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Evan Thayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello L00 people!  I am not one of you (I’m a lowly 1-1/2 8 TPI!)  I wanted you all to know that there is a nice 4-jaw south bend chuck on eBay right now with a surprise L00 mount.  Go and get it!

eBay item no. #333659323135


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2020)

Soooooooooooo...................................how much ?


----------



## Evan Thayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Unfortunately it’s not mine - I was looking for chucks for my 9A!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2020)

Gotta nice Bison 4 jaw scroll chuck on a 1 1/2 8TPI backplate . I can use the chuck but not the backplate .


----------



## Evan Thayer (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m always on the lookout for anything 1-1/2 x 8 TPI...


----------



## machPete99 (Aug 24, 2020)

Another thing on L00 back plates and chucks...
You will need to consider where the chuck mounting screws are and if they would interfere with the retaining thread/ring that holds the mount on the lathe. Depending on the situation it may be better to have the bolts coming in from one side or the other, and some will just not work at out all. Look carefully at the mounting bolt circle and how that compares to the mounting plate and make sure they will be compatible.


----------

